# Erfahrung mit PSEMmag



## Sockenralf (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben 4 unserer Produktionsmaschinen vor ein paar Jahren mit den PSEN-Schaltern (z. B. http://www.pilz.de/products/sensors/safety_switches/f/psenmag/s/00066/index.de.jsp) ausgerüstet.

Wir sind mit den Teilen überhaupt nicht glücklich (wenn die Schalter nicht absolut sauber betätigt werden, dann gibt das PNOZ den Kreis nicht frei).
Die größten Probleme machen Schutzdeckel, die kein Scharnier haben, sondern "von Hand" abgeschraubt und wieder angeschraubt werden (die beiden Reed-Kontakte kommen nicht zeitgleich, sondern eben miteiner klitzekleinen Verzögerung).
Nun habe ich erfahren, daß wohl die "neue Baureihe (könnte http://www.pilz.de/products/sensors/safety_switches/f/psenmag/s/00339/index.de.jsp) sein da wesentlich besser wäre.

Nun die Fragen:
kann unsere Erfahrungen jemand bestätigen?
Sind die "neuen Schalter" besser?


@ Safety: wir haben schon den Umbau auf Adam/Eva geplant, aber der einfache Tausch der PSEN wäre halt einfacher und leichter)
*SORRY* 


MfG


----------



## Safety (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
kannst Du Gedanken lesen?
*ROFL*


----------



## Nais (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Ralf,

wir haben ähnliche Erfahrungen mit den PSENmag gemacht, teilweise lassen sich die Probleme beheben, wenn im PNOZmulti die Reaktionszeiten erhöht werden (Standard bei 40ms).
Wir werden wahrscheinlich in Zukunft diese hier benutzen:

http://www.pilz.de/products/sensors/safety_switches/f/psencode/s/00069/index.de.jsp?itemId=541000

Die Baugrösse ist die gleiche, es wird aber auf Transponderbasis gearbeitet und man braucht dieses "ominöse" M8-8polig Kabel. Das ganze kommt zwar etwas teurer als die PSENmag-Lösung, funktioniert aber bedeutend besser.

Viele Grüsse

Uwe


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich die Installation und die Klemmkästen (mit den Ix1 drinn) sowieso ändern muß, kann ich gleich unsere (mittlerweile)Standart-Teile nehmen: Adam und Eva vom Safety 


MfG


----------



## Nighthawk67 (10 Februar 2010)

Also die Adam und Eve Sache ist auch nicht immer das gelbe von Ei... auch wenn der hier amtliche Jokap Promoter :sw22:hier kräftig die Werbetrommel für die Schweden rührt.
Ich bin noch immer mit den Pilz Produkten sehr zufrieden. Wenn es Probleme gibt dann sind die Jungs Kompetent und können helfen. Die Hotline ist immer parat und hat zu jeder Frage eine Antwort.
Und wenn mir jetzt einer sagen will ich müßte oft die Hotline anrufen... zum Glück nicht.
Wollte hier auch mal eine Lanze für meinen PilzOnkel brechen.:sm24:


----------



## zotos (10 Februar 2010)

Nighthawk67 schrieb:


> ...
> Wollte hier auch mal eine Lanze für meinen PilzOnkel brechen.:sm24:



Echt? Für den alten Schwäzter(?!): 



Nighthawk67 schrieb:


> ...
> Will nicht direkt beim Pilz Onkel anfragen und das Marketinggeschwätz hören.


----------



## Nighthawk67 (10 Februar 2010)

Nun... kenne deinen Pilz Mann nicht, meiner hat ne Ahnung und wenn deiner keine hat... frag mich ich geb dir eine gute Durchwahl. Da kann auch Safety sich noch informieren


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2010)

Nighthawk67 schrieb:


> Nun... kenne deinen Pilz Mann nicht, meiner hat ne Ahnung und wenn deiner keine hat... frag mich ich geb dir eine gute Durchwahl. Da kann auch Safety sich noch informieren


 
Ich versuche auf hier auftauchende Fragen eine Antwort zugeben mit besten Wissen und Gewissen. Dies mache ich in meiner Freizeit und ja ich mache hier auch hin und wieder Werbung, hat sich bis jetzt auch keiner beschwerd.
Ich kenne den Kollegen nicht, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit, Menschen die mehr Wissen als ich. Sonst würde ich nicht versuchen mich ständig auf diesem Gebiet weiterzubilden.  Was ich nicht ganz verstehe warum Du versuchst mich so darzustellen.

Und eins ist klar mit ein paar Telefonanrufen ist sowas nicht getan. Es gehört sehr viel dazu eine Sicherheitsfunktion auszuführen. Deshalb bin ich zurzeit auch extrem viel unterwegs.


----------



## Nighthawk67 (11 Februar 2010)

ICh versuche dich ja nicht schlecht darzustellen, zumal ich was den Bereich Sicherheit angeht auch kein unbelecktes Blatt bin. ICh bin nur für eine bisschen fairen Wettbewerb. Mir ist hier zu viel schwedische Sicherhiet am werke. Hat nichts mit deinen Hinweisen auf Normen und Richtlinien zu tu. Das ist schon OK so. Es hat ja auch keiner gesagt das es mit ein paar Telefonanrufen getan ist. Aber du erkennst sicher auch die Problematik das es auch viele gibt die ein Halbwissen verbreiten und gerade bei dem Thema dann für Unsicherheit sorgen.


----------



## Safety (12 Februar 2010)

Wenn Du mir sagen würdest wo es unfair zugegangen ist? Ich habe es nicht nötig so vorzugehen!

Na dann musst Du aber auch die anderen mit abdecken es gibt nicht nur den von Dir sehr häufig genannten.

O.K. dann haben wir ja jetzt einen hier im Forum der einen guten Draht zu einem Speziallisten hat und auch selbst mit gefährlichen Halbwissen aufräumen wird. Was zu beweisen wäre.

Du bist noch nicht lange in diesem Forum und kannst schon sehr viel bewerten was der eine oder andere hier macht. Respekt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2010)

Nighthawk67 schrieb:


> Also die Adam und Eve Sache ist auch nicht immer das gelbe von Ei... auch wenn der hier amtliche Jokap Promoter :sw22:hier kräftig die Werbetrommel für die Schweden rührt.
> Ich bin noch immer mit den Pilz Produkten sehr zufrieden. Wenn es Probleme gibt dann sind die Jungs Kompetent und können helfen. Die Hotline ist immer parat und hat zu jeder Frage eine Antwort.
> Und wenn mir jetzt einer sagen will ich müßte oft die Hotline anrufen... zum Glück nicht.
> Wollte hier auch mal eine Lanze für meinen PilzOnkel brechen.:sm24:


 
Hallo Nighthawk67,
wieso endfindest du die Beiträge von safety als Werbung, mein Eindruck
ist das er in Punkto Sicherheitstechnik hier Forum gute und sinnvolle
Beiträge postet. Wenn er da mal ein Produkt seiner Fa. zur sprache bringt
macht er das aber sehr dezent und nicht aufdringlich, warum auch nicht.

Dieses Forum ist ein sehr offenes Forum, wenn Pilz jetzt die besseren
Sicherheitsspezialisten hat, können Sie sich hier ja anmelden und etwas
zum Thema beitragen.  

Ehrlich kann ich deine Kritik nicht verstehen, bevor du dir ein Urteil bildest
lese doch erst einmal ein paar Beiträge von Safety.


----------

